# Introduction- Moving to Outside of Guadalajara



## joebetoblame (Jul 21, 2011)

Hello All, My Name is Joe,

Me and my wife are planning to make our move to the Outskirts of Guadalajara in mid November, Our family has a Ranch that has been in the family for over 200 years. I bought land next to it back in 2004 and now we would like to go there and make a life for ourselves and simplify.

I currently have dual citizenship. Honestly I have no idea where to start, Do I need to inform immigration that I am moving? Do I need a FM3? What does it mean to have dual citizenship? In other words what are my benefits? I can't seem to find anything on this. I would think I can just go over with no problem and without informing anyone but I have no idea...

I have read on taking a car (2006 Toyota Truck) with regards to fees ($44 for permit and another $300 for a 6 month temporary importation fee) What else should I be looking for? In six months do I have to return to get that extended again? 

Can I get a Mexican ID/Drivers License with my Dual Citizen Birth Certificate? 

I have a small trailer I wanted to bring with me but I wanted to leave it there for use on our Ranch...Is this possible? 


Thank you All


----------



## sparks (Jun 17, 2007)

My guess is with dual citizenship you don't need a visa ... but that may require a Mexican Passport. No idea what immigration would say with only a birth-certificate. Maybe visit a Mexican Consulate to ask about a passport

The 'car deal' is for everybody ... not just gringos or vacationers. I believe you are going to pay the $344 and never see it again


----------



## maesonna (Jun 10, 2008)

When you say ‘dual citizenship’ I suppose you mean Mexican as well as U.S., I mean we aren't talking about another third country, are we?

As a person with Mexican nationality, you have a right to apply for your Mexican ID (IFE card) and Mexican passport using the same documents as any other Mexican. FM3 and the Mexican Migración has nothing to do with you because you are a Mexican. If you enter Mexico and live in Mexico as a Mexican, the only limitation is that you can not make a claim based on any other nationality you might have; that is, you can't claim any special treatment or privileges from the Mexican authorities on the basis of your being American.


----------



## joebetoblame (Jul 21, 2011)

Sparks, yeah I kind of figured that was the case...do you know if there is a way to get a permit longer then only 6 months? Or do I have to bring it back to the border and pay another $344 for another 6 months?

Maesonna, Thank you Yes Dual as in Mexican/US Citizenship, Thank you for helping clarify


----------



## kazslo (Jun 7, 2010)

Since you are a dual citizen, you are considered an American in the US and a Mexican in Mexico.

Unfortunately you won't be able to keep the vehicle in Mexico for more than 180 days per 12 month period as a Mexican citizen. Vehculos - Plazos del permiso

If you bring in the trailer, you can have it attached to the temp. import permit, but it must leave with the vehicle. The other option is to have it permanently imported - which when I did that I believe it cost around $300, but that will depend on how they assess the trailer's value. That was done at the 'Pequenas Importaciones' window - make sure your trailer has some sort of VIN on it and that you either have the title or a notarized bill of sale that lists a reasonable value on it.

This page lists the documents you can provide to prove your Mexican citizenship:
http://www.paisano.gob.mx/index.php?option=com_content&view=article&id=97

You should visit your local consulate, and there they will be able to provide you with a Declaration of Mexican Nationality, which you can use to obtain all of the other Mexican IDs/Passport that you need.


----------



## sparks (Jun 17, 2007)

joebetoblame said:


> Sparks, yeah I kind of figured that was the case...do you know if there is a way to get a permit longer then only 6 months? Or do I have to bring it back to the border and pay another $344 for another 6 months?


If you take the car out within 6 months you get a refund, probably only $300. Then they would issue you another on your return. The $44 cost of the processing should be all you'd have to pay


----------



## kazslo (Jun 7, 2010)

sparks said:


> If you take the car out within 6 months you get a refund, probably only $300. Then they would issue you another on your return. The $44 cost of the processing should be all you'd have to pay


On the Aduana site they make it clear and in bold letters (link provided above) that the temporary import permit for Mexican Citizens cannot be extended past 180 days within a 12 month period. So they will not be able to immediately issue another one if the vehicle has already been there for 6 months.


----------



## sparks (Jun 17, 2007)

I was assuming he'd come in as a US citizen. As a Mexican he'd probably have to nationalize it


----------



## RVGRINGO (May 16, 2007)

He cannot 'come in as a US citizen'. The moment he sets foot in Mexico, he is a Mexican and has no rights as anything else. He would be wise to sell his US car in the USA and buy the replacement in Mexico.


----------

